# Aldi gear



## Jiminblack (30 Jun 2013)

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/sunday-specialbuys-7th-july/

I like the look of the service stand.

I've edited the link as they have now released the date for sale!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2013)

Wow! in the States, all Aldi sells is cheap groceries. They have some neat things in Germany, like a helmet cam. Or is that a Helmut cam?


----------



## Ladytrucker (30 Jun 2013)

How much will the service stand cost ? anyone know?


----------



## Duckehhh (30 Jun 2013)

Ladytrucker said:


> How much will the service stand cost ? anyone know?


 
£30 seems to be the amount I see people assuming it will be, based on previous times they have sold it


----------



## Ladytrucker (30 Jun 2013)

Duckehhh said:


> £30 seems to be the amount I see people assuming it will be, based on previous times they have sold it


 
I take it then that this is a reasonable price? I might go and look at them and perhaps purchase one.


----------



## MikeW-71 (30 Jun 2013)

Very reasonable if it's solid. Cheapest I can see stands for elsewhere has been about £90


----------



## Saluki (30 Jun 2013)

Oooh, thanks for posting the info.
I thought that Aldi might be due a bike special offer soon. Only a week away 
My aldi 3/4 length cycling shorts lasted 18 months before they were consigned to the bin. They were great. OH is still wearing his Aldi waterproof too. Its been relegated to walking the dogs but its still going strong, although only vaguely showerproof now.


----------



## thegravestoneman (30 Jun 2013)

The stand looks very similar to the one I got of the internet, and I am more than pleased with it.


----------



## jim55 (30 Jun 2013)

the stands are great ,i got one a while ago ,well made and solid


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (1 Jul 2013)

+1 for the stand. Also got one a while ago and have used it often.Seems solid and lasting well.


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2013)

If its similar to the LIDL stand, its a pretty robust piece of kit for my needs.


----------



## theloafer (1 Jul 2013)

Ladytrucker said:


> I take it then that this is a reasonable price? I might go and look at them and perhaps purchase one.


 
got mine 2years ago still going strong


----------



## Jiminblack (1 Jul 2013)

I see there is a 3 year warranty with it. I'll be first in the Q. ;-)


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2013)

Ladytrucker said:


> How much will the service stand cost ? anyone know?


£29.99 Prices now up 
https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/sunday-specialbuys-7th-july/


----------



## keyop_75 (1 Jul 2013)

Sports Direct also has some decent clothing at okay prices. As much as it pains me to give Mike Ashley money....there is some decent stuff to be had.


----------



## Archeress (1 Jul 2013)

Anyone have any experience with the Aldi cycle carrier? 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## tribanjules (1 Jul 2013)

Archeress said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Aldi cycle carrier?
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


 
yup.
no problems - have taken it fully loaded up to Cannock chase


----------



## DazC (1 Jul 2013)

Will be heading out to grab a stand and probably some glasses myself, anyone got an opinion on the tool kit at £20?

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbu...th-july/product-detail/ps/p/bicycle-tool-kit/

Unsure if it's worth getting a kit or just buying quality tools when the time comes?


----------



## tribanjules (1 Jul 2013)

I have similar one - think from lidl - works fine for me


----------



## DazC (1 Jul 2013)

tribanjules said:


> I have similar one - think from lidl - works fine for me


 
Thanks.


----------



## porteous (2 Jul 2013)

I got one of these stands 3 years ago, and it has been one of my best buys ever. I initially had a faulty grip fastener which was replaced at no cost whatever by the manufacturer in a week.
Since then it has performed excellent work, I have rebuilt five bikes on it.


----------



## IanG1 (3 Jul 2013)

Glasses are very good for the money, I bought a pair last time and am very impressed.


----------



## paul04 (3 Jul 2013)

IanG1 said:


> Glasses are very good for the money, I bought a pair last time and am very impressed.


 
I also got some glasses and they are very good.


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Jul 2013)

I got a tool kit last time, it's more than adequate, the glasses are really good and their jerseys are fine too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jul 2013)

DazC said:


> Will be heading out to grab a stand and probably some glasses myself, anyone got an opinion on the tool kit at £20?
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbu...th-july/product-detail/ps/p/bicycle-tool-kit/
> 
> Unsure if it's worth getting a kit or just buying quality tools when the time comes?


The tools are ok, but the chain tool on mine broke after a couple of years, and the crank tool past it's best, I did get the kit from lidl in 2008 though


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jul 2013)

Anyone in the burton on trent area that can pick me up some of the overshoes for a size 8 ? i am on holiday and thats the only thing i could do with


----------



## Tyke (7 Jul 2013)

Stand looks same as the Lidl one olso on sale 11/07 @ *£29.99 *so two chances of getting one if you have both shops in your area.
http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/www_lidl_uk/hs.xsl/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=3825&ar=10
I got one 2 years ago from Lidl at same price its great value at that price and makes cleaning a lot easier as well as repairs.


----------



## broadway (7 Jul 2013)

Tyke said:


> Stand looks same as the Lidl one olso on sale 11/07 @ *£29.99 *so two chances of getting one if you have both shops in your area.
> http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/www_lidl_uk/hs.xsl/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=3825&ar=10
> I got one 2 years ago from Lidl at same price its great value at that price and makes cleaning a lot easier as well as repairs.


 

The Lidl one has a quick release on the tube clamp, the Aldi a knob.


----------



## Archeress (7 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2536705, member: 45"]The underwear is great, but there isn't an also around here. If anyone is feeling charitable and fancies picking me up a couple of pairs of men's medium i'd be forever in your debt...[/quote]

Hi 

I'll be at Aldi in an hour... if there is some I'll pick some up for you and we can figure how to get them to you. I work in the Cribbs Causeway retail complex just off the M5.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## G3CWI (7 Jul 2013)

Arrived in store at 10:15 to buy last but one bike stand. Phew.


----------



## hobbitonabike (7 Jul 2013)

I got a bike computer and some socks. Half the stock hadn't even arrived at the shop!! Had what I went for though so not bad for me. Hardly anyone there either...didn't even need to get my elbows out!!


----------



## Archeress (7 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2536761, member: 45"]Woohoo![/quote]

Got 2 pair of the shorts style... now out at limpley stoke with the bikes and Mr Archeress. Let me know how you'd like to get them from me...

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

G3CWI said:


> Arrived in store at 10:15 to buy last but one bike stand. Phew.


There were 4 left here.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Jul 2013)

Sod's law I'm away until next weekend. Mind you, debit card might be pleased!


----------



## Saluki (7 Jul 2013)

Popped over to the Norwich Aldi this morning and loaded up the car (V small car and full of our dogs en route to Mousehold) with a Bike Rack & a work stand do dah. We got there as it was opening and there were a fair few people getting the same items as I was so they are possibly out of them now.

Bike rack is now on the back of the car and the bike stand is in the hall downstairs.
For just a tad under £50 for the pair I am very chuffed


----------



## boybiker (7 Jul 2013)

I managed to get a stand but I was there at 10am when they opened as I missed out last time! The glasses are good for £3 but lidil has cheaper socks which are just as good


----------



## Tommy2 (7 Jul 2013)

Just got back and put the bike stand together, it is a lot sturdier than I thought it would be, and for the few things I do it will hopefully last a very long time.
There were about 6 left when I got there at 3ish to the one in Meanwood.

I was tempted by the bike rack but am paranoid about them as it is, couldn't bear the thought if not securing it properly and seeing my bike cause a pile up behind.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> Just got back and put the bike stand together, it is a lot sturdier than I thought it would be, and for the few things I do it will hopefully last a very long time.
> There were about 6 left when I got there at 3ish to the one in Meanwood.
> 
> I was tempted by the bike rack but am paranoid about them as it is, couldn't bear the thought if not securing it properly and seeing my bike cause a pile up behind.


Us Yorkshire folk are known for being canny with money, but I would have thought this to much of a bargain maybe there waiting for the Lidl one with quick release, but only 4 legs.


----------



## Trickedem (7 Jul 2013)

Got myself a pair of the rainlegalikes Half the price of rainlegs at £9.99, they seem pretty good.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

I wanted a merino wool top, but finances wouldn't allow.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Jul 2013)

I bought the commuting jacket, two pairs of glasses and the rear pannier rack.

The rack is excellent, with a wee pair of lugs on the near side for fitting a pump. Best of all is that I can now fit my rear dynamo light as it has the correct mounting plate for that.

The jacket hasn't got as much venting as I'd like so might be a bit of a boil in the bag job, I'll just have to try it and see. Nonetheless, it's a decent bit of kit for under £20.

GC


----------



## Tommy2 (7 Jul 2013)

I did get a pannier rack (to go with the pannier bags from last months sale) never fitted any before, now I can ditch the rucksack and also carry a pump and tubes as I've been risking it without for the past few weeks.


----------



## Archeress (7 Jul 2013)

Just back from a trip to the Kennet and Avon Canal having taken the bikes there on the new Aldi carrier. Included some motorway driving, bikes all safe and sound.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jul 2013)

I picked up a workstand from the Cambridge branch this morning. I got there early and stood behind a pillar at the door as it was in the shade. All as I can say is it is a good job I'm a nice man, if I wasn't I'd have battered the 3 people who pushed through the door before me......
Workstand seems good for the money.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (7 Jul 2013)

Has anybody managed to mount the Wireless.computer onto a stem or top tube yet? I mean instead of handlebars. I tried pushing down the little plastic catch to turn the fitting the other way but not sure if its designed to.be fitted that way?


----------



## Dan J B (7 Jul 2013)

I bought the Bikemate Work-Stand this morning and am very impressed with the build quality, regardless of the fact it only cost £30. First time in an Aldi store too. Had no idea they don't accept Credit Cards!

Dan


----------



## boybiker (7 Jul 2013)

Dan J B said:


> I bought the Bikemate Work-Stand this morning and am very impressed with the build quality, regardless of the fact it only cost £30. First time in an Aldi store too. *Had no idea they don't accept Credit Cards*!
> 
> Dan


 
That's news to me, I always use my debit card but didn't realise they dont accept credit cards!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (7 Jul 2013)

I paid on a visa debit...never knew about.no.credit cards there..


----------



## Duckehhh (7 Jul 2013)

Lidls the same. No credit cards


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

They might not take credit cards but at least they give cash back these days, there was a time they didn't.


----------



## morrisman (7 Jul 2013)

Dave 123 said:


> I picked up a workstand from the Cambridge branch this morning. I got there early and stood behind a pillar at the door as it was in the shade. All as I can say is it is a good job I'm a nice man, if I wasn't I'd have battered the 3 people who pushed through the door before me......
> Workstand seems good for the money.


 
Hopefully that was not me as I was there at the same time - loud Hawaiian Shirt?


----------



## Nick Stone (7 Jul 2013)

Tool kit for the hell of it and a stand, the stand looks well solid for my fettling so that's what I'm going try the week.


----------



## Jiminblack (7 Jul 2013)

I was at a music festival this weekend. but one of my buddies kindly picked up the workstand for me.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jul 2013)

morrisman said:


> Hopefully that was not me as I was there at the same time - loud Hawaiian Shirt?


 
Not you, a couple of old dears shot through the out door (illegal) and some ignoramus in front of me. I did see the shirt though. I was thinking of giving you a clip round the ear for wearing that little number......


----------



## Adam G (7 Jul 2013)

Got the workstand from Nottingham. Three left when I got there around midday.

I have been using it this PM. It's very well built. Very easy to set up and very handy.

My only problem was I walked back 4.4 miles with it. Heavy after a while.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2013)

I picked up a pair of size 8 SPD shoes from ALDI a few days ago.. £19.99 reduced to £9.99!
They'll do as a back up paid to keep in the boot of the car


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

I have noticed one possible flaw well two, though one wont effect bikes with cables routed in the tube. One it traps the rear brake, and two the material the grip is made of is a heavy duty plastic, this may lead to some problems. Sorry if its put a downer on it.


----------



## Ozzrahog (7 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have noticed one possible flaw well two, though one wont effect bikes with cables routed in the tube. One it traps the rear brake, and two the material the grip is made of is a heavy duty plastic, this may lead to some problems. Sorry if its put a downer on it.


 

Got one of these today and the rubber washers on the rear brake cable allow it to run free when held in the clamp


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Jul 2013)

Are you talking about the workstand?

Can't you grip the bike by the seat post? That's what I do to avoid clamping my brake and gear cables.

GC


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Are you talking about the workstand?
> 
> Can't you grip the bike by the seat post? That's what I do to avoid clamping my brake and gear cables.
> 
> GC


Never thought of that, though the balance might not be perfect.


----------



## Primal Scream (7 Jul 2013)

Aldi, Mawney Road just off the A12 at Romford had everything in stock at 1pm today.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2013)

Most stands will clamp the cable or indeed hinder it. Don't worry about it. Just service the rear brake when not in the stand.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> Most stands will clamp the cable or indeed hinder it. Don't worry about it. Just service the rear brake when not in the stand.


Wasn't worried, just an observation.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2013)

I have two stands, but both snag a cable at some point.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> I have two stands, but both snag a cable at some point.


Funny you should say about adjusting the brake off the stand, just did that naturally anyway.


----------



## MaxInc (8 Jul 2013)

I got the ALDI stand but not extremely impressed with it. The metal tubes and frame are very sturdy but the joints are made of heavy duty plastic / bylon that flexes quite a bit under load. Don't think you would be able to hang the bike by the seat post without permanently deforming or breaking the plastic clamp.

I tried it with the MTB which needed a fork service. Bike weights about 14-15kg. Installed balanced by the fame tube seems stable enough although turning the pedals and braking the rear weel makes the whole structure very very woobly. the part when I got concerned was when I removed the front wheel and then the heavy fork, the weight of the bike twisted the clamp heavily by some 30 degrees and pried it open. I had to rebalance the bike on the stand but only temporary until I fitted the fork and wheel back when the oposite happened. 

Overall is not bad value but not a great stand by any means, especially for heavy bikes. I can't imagine it sustaining 30kg bike, but for a lightweight roadie it may be enough.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I got the ALDI stand but not extremely impressed with it. The metal tubes and frame are very sturdy but the joints are made of heavy duty plastic / bylon that flexes quite a bit under load. Don't think you would be able to hang the bike by the seat post without permanently deforming or breaking the plastic clamp.
> 
> I tried it with the MTB which needed a fork service. Bike weights about 14-15kg. Installed balanced by the fame tube seems stable enough although turning the pedals and braking the rear weel makes the whole structure very very woobly. the part when I got concerned was when I removed the front wheel and then the heavy fork, the weight of the bike twisted the clamp heavily by some 30 degrees and pried it open. I had to rebalance the bike on the stand but only temporary until I fitted the fork and wheel back when the oposite happened.
> 
> Overall is not bad value but not a great stand by any means, especially for heavy bikes. I can't imagine it sustaining 30kg bike, but for a lightweight roadie it may be enough.


Just hang on to the receipt as it is guaranteed for 3 years.


----------



## MaxInc (8 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just hang on to the receipt as it is guaranteed for 3 years.



I think I'm going to return it before it breaks  I need to check their return policy.


----------



## Saluki (8 Jul 2013)

Nick Stone said:


> Tool kit for the hell of it and a stand, the stand looks well solid for my fettling so that's what I'm going try the week.


We glanced at the toolkit but figured that it would be made of toffee-metal for that price. Have you given the tool kit a go yet?


----------



## boybiker (8 Jul 2013)

Saluki said:


> We glanced at the toolkit but figured that it would be made of toffee-metal for that price. Have you given the tool kit a go yet?



Tool kit looks similar to the lidl one which has been ok for my needs at home just don't lever too hard etc. They are good for the money if used with care imo.


----------



## morrisman (8 Jul 2013)

Just assembled my stand and used it to clean the chain on my less than light weight Dawes hybrid and am more than happy.


----------



## SamC (8 Jul 2013)

We (me and my other half, not the Royal 'we' ) got the stand, took kit, overshoes, merino jersey, commuter shorts and a pair of sunglasses between us.

Although I'm no expert, the tools seem ok for the price. They possibly wouldn't last long with daily, heavy use, but then that's not what they're designed for. The commuter shorts look really decent for the money, as are the sunglasses.

I also got the sunglasses with the interchangeable lenses that Aldi have had in for a few weeks. They look weird on my face so I got a new pair from the cycling range yesterday, which also look weird (but slightly less weird than the others). I think I'm just going to have to accept that I'm never going to look cool in cycling glasses and move on with my life .


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I got the ALDI stand but not extremely impressed with it. The metal tubes and frame are very sturdy but the joints are made of heavy duty plastic / bylon that flexes quite a bit under load. Don't think you would be able to hang the bike by the seat post without permanently deforming or breaking the plastic clamp.


 
If the joints are that bad I can see how it would be a problem supporting a bike that way. I don't have one of the Lidl/Aldi stands (I've got one of these), mine is a telescopic alloy job with a tool tray and QR skewers on all adjustable parts. It copes easily with holding the bike by the seatpost.

GC


----------



## Nick Stone (8 Jul 2013)

Saluki said:


> We glanced at the toolkit but figured that it would be made of toffee-metal for that price. Have you given the tool kit a go yet?



The tool kit will be fine, it will join my fettling kit that I've already got, but now got back up for the car and take on trips etc. as people have said for every so often fettling it's fine, it ain't a pro kit, but then again I don't think it claims to be


----------



## G3CWI (8 Jul 2013)

Just assembled (and used) my new bike-stand. Very happy with mine. Spent a happy hour fettling and cleaning. I hung my bike at the balance point which seems to be the most sensible way of using a cheap stand. Pro gear costs pro prices.


----------



## Saluki (8 Jul 2013)

Nick Stone said:


> The tool kit will be fine, it will join my fettling kit that I've already got, but now got back up for the car and take on trips etc. as people have said for every so often fettling it's fine, it ain't a pro kit, but then again I don't think it claims to be


I might well pop back and see if they still have any, in that case. 
I had a cheap tool kit in the past and the first time I tried the 10mm ring spanner, it bent then broke which is why I asked the question.


----------



## mynydd (8 Jul 2013)

Loads left in Lewes branch, a huge pile of stands and everything else


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Jul 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Has anybody managed to mount the Wireless.computer onto a stem or top tube yet? I mean instead of handlebars. I tried pushing down the little plastic catch to turn the fitting the other way but not sure if its designed to.be fitted that way?


I dont think it is possible. There appear to be 2 ridges on the piece with the curved surface that locate in 2 slots in the piece that holds the computer, and it looks as if there would be no way of fitting it differently. (???)


----------



## BigonaBianchi (8 Jul 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> I dont think it is possible. There appear to be 2 ridges on the piece with the curved surface that locate in 2 slots in the piece that holds the computer, and it looks as if there would be no way of fitting it differently. (???)


Yeah that's what I concluded...bummer..


----------



## Tyke (8 Jul 2013)

broadway said:


> The Lidl one has a quick release on the tube clamp, the Aldi a knob.


The Lidl one I have is a knob not quick release but it is 2 years old the Q/R would be nice but I haven`t had any problems without it.

The Aldi and Lidl stands this year both look like good value.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Jul 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Anyone in the burton on trent area that can pick me up some of the overshoes for a size 8 ? i am on holiday and thats the only thing i could do with


 

Do you still want these CK ? Only just seen this as been away myself. If you do i'll ask the other half if she can nip in to see if they still have any.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Jul 2013)

I see I'm missing Aldi AND Lidl cycle stuff is week by being away. Hey Ho. Never mind

Enjoy your retail therapy and cycle therapy folks


----------



## broadway (9 Jul 2013)

Tyke said:


> The Lidl one I have is a knob not quick release but it is 2 years old the Q/R would be nice but I haven`t had any problems without it.
> 
> The Aldi and Lidl stands this year both look like good value.


 

It also has a magnet in the front recess of the tool trail, does the Aldi?


----------



## Dan J B (9 Jul 2013)

Has anyone successfully mounted a carbon road bike onto the Bikemate Work-Stand via the seat post? There is no way my Roubaix's top tube will fit in the clamp so it's seat post or it's going back. Cheers.

Dan


----------



## MaxInc (9 Jul 2013)

Dan J B said:


> Has anyone successfully mounted a carbon road bike onto the Bikemate Work-Stand via the seat post? There is no way my Roubaix's top tube will fit in the clamp so it's seat post or it's going back. Cheers.
> 
> Dan



There's no way you can safely secure a bike by the seatpost on this stand. Even the instructions tell you to balance the bike on the tand which would be impossible by holding it by the seatpost. Mine is going back today.


----------



## MaxInc (9 Jul 2013)

broadway said:


> It also has a magnet in the front recess of the tool trail, does the Aldi?



Indeed the Aldi one has the magnet too.


----------



## Dan J B (9 Jul 2013)

Just adjusted my front mech with bike on stand attached by seat post. Was quite wobbly and the clamp was groaning but got the job done - just. Not sure if I will keep it though as really not suitable for carbon bikes with odd shaped top tubes!

Dan


----------



## albion (9 Jul 2013)

Carbon bike and Aldi stand sound a strange mix.

Can't you hold up a carbon bike the standard frame way?


----------



## ThinAir (9 Jul 2013)

Just got several pairs of glasses. I'm impressed with them :-)

Go Aldi!


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Jul 2013)

ThinAir said:


> Just got several pairs of glasses. I'm impressed with them :-)
> 
> Go Aldi!


Indeed, black shell' blue lens, well pleased


----------



## Dan J B (9 Jul 2013)

albion said:


> Carbon bike and Aldi stand sound a strange mix.
> 
> Can't you hold up a carbon bike the standard frame way?


 
Not on a Specialized Roubaix, the top tube is way to wide for the clamp, not to mention the cable being in the way!

Dan


----------



## albion (10 Jul 2013)

Obviously needs a bit of bodger work then.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jul 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Do you still want these CK ? Only just seen this as been away myself. If you do i'll ask the other half if she can nip in to see if they still have any.


Mother got me a gilet and managed to find a store on hols that had the overshoes, with the work wear stuff for some reason , look ok for commuting but not sleek enough for weight weenies.


----------



## aidB (14 Jul 2013)

Lidl Farnworth still had a few work stands in this morning. (Sunday 14th July) Also a few clothing bits and bobs.


----------



## aidB (14 Jul 2013)

Okay, I assembled my Lidl workstand and took a few pics..






















It's pretty sturdy and well made. Quick release bits are a nice feature. Cost 29.99.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jul 2013)

Got my medium gilet from my mum today, it was the smallest they did apparently and its like a sail.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jul 2013)

Dan J B said:


> Just adjusted my front mech with bike on stand attached by seat post. Was quite wobbly and the clamp was groaning but got the job done - just. Not sure if I will keep it though as really not suitable for carbon bikes with odd shaped top tubes!
> 
> Dan


Debating whether to sell my lidl stand, no real room for it .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2013)

Dan J B said:


> Just adjusted my front mech with bike on stand attached by seat post. Was quite wobbly and the clamp was groaning but got the job done - just. Not sure if I will keep it though as really not suitable for carbon bikes with odd shaped top tubes!
> 
> Dan


 
Clamp the bike via the seat post


----------



## aidB (14 Jul 2013)

On my pics, I've now realised that the bike clamp is upside down. That'll teach me to RTFM.


----------



## Slimzoe (15 Jul 2013)

We have the aldi stand its brilliant, lidl also do one.


----------



## HLaB (16 Jul 2013)

aidB said:


> Okay, I assembled my Lidl workstand and took a few pics..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would it not be better to have the upper arm the other way up (qr on the top instead of bottom) so you are placing the bike onto a fixed arm and clamping down onto it rather than having the clamp having to take the extra weight of the bike ?

Edit you've realised I should have turned the page


----------



## Dan J B (16 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Clamp the bike via the seat post


 
I did (see my last post)!

Dan


----------



## The Jogger (16 Jul 2013)

The commuter shorts are excellent.


----------



## aidB (17 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> Would it not be better to have the upper arm the other way up (qr on the top instead of bottom) so you are placing the bike onto a fixed arm and clamping down onto it rather than having the clamp having to take the extra weight of the bike ?
> 
> Edit you've realised I should have turned the page


 
Thank you for pointing it out anyway.


----------



## yello (17 Jul 2013)

My perspective is that Aldi & Lidl stuff is generally worth a punt. Buy it without high expectation and it will probably satisfy. If it fails, no biggy - you half expect it to anyway. When it exceeds expectation, you'll be delirious!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2013)

Had my bike up on the Aldi stand the other day, and even without touching the front mech, it's stopped coming off the large front ring.


----------



## HLaB (17 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Had my bike up on the Aldi stand the other day, and even without touching the front mech, it's stopped coming off the large front ring.


I think since the lbs fitted a compact to my bike my chain comes of in certain ratios (ie being on the bigger cogs and shifting to the small chainring) it also seems to stop coming off without me fettling but I think its more to do with me not using those combos.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> I think since the lbs fitted a compact to my bike my chain comes of in certain ratios (ie being on the bigger cogs and shifting to the small chainring) it also seems to stop coming off without me fettling but I think its more to do with me not using those combos.


Understand where your coming from, it come off once last night, but not once this morning.


----------



## marshmella (17 Jul 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Got my medium gilet from my mum today, it was the smallest they did apparently and its like a sail.


I'm 13 stone and could fit in the medium twice! Another cyclist same size as me picked up the ladies gilet and was a much better fit on him ; i wish i'd got one now.


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Jul 2013)

marshmella said:


> I'm 13 stone and could fit in the medium twice! Another cyclist same size as me picked up the ladies gilet and was a much better fit on him ; i wish i'd got one now.


Yes - I have bought the ladies size of unisex-style garments in the past. Unfortunately Aldi (and Lidl) ignore and exclude a considerable number of potential puchasers by their policy of not offering 'small' sizes for men, and their other sizes appear to be a lottery, I have also noticed that after recent sales of cycling kit there has been lots of stock left over in my local stores - maybe they have saturated the local market. The items offered seem to be less interesting too - more 'middle of the road' and less 'technical'. They must know their market and what they are doing, but I would not be surprised if they reduced the amount of cycling kit offered in the future. (The same comments apply to their running kit sales). IMO Decathlon offer far better value, quality and choice, but they have an equally strange policy of restricting sales by having so few stores.


----------



## yello (18 Jul 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> IMO Decathlon offer far better value, quality and choice,


 
Agreed.

Aldi/Lidl stuff is what it is. As a business model, it's interesting. They both 'commission' (not sure that's the right word) one-off production runs from places like Crane Sports. Once it's sold then that's it... until next year. It's one part of how they keep the cost down. Quality is variable, depending on the manufacturer. The electrical/computery stuff from Medion (is that just Lidl? or both??) can be good vfm, but rarely exciting or top spec. But that's typically Aldi/Lidl for you - basic.

I know a professional builder who uses Aldi or Lidl power tools - replacing them often but reckons it's cheaper than buying 'name' brands which are either too expensive to be repaired or cannot be repaired. Disposable economy indeed, love it or hate it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2013)

marshmella said:


> I'm 13 stone and could fit in the medium twice! Another cyclist same size as me picked up the ladies gilet and was a much better fit on him ; i wish i'd got one now.


I just got two of the ladies premium shirts that they had in last time 16-18 perfect fit, I am 6t and 12st. White as oppose to mainly black for the mens, and I got one of the jackets a light grey as opposed to black, though the grey migh not be great visibility wise, I do have bright torches if its murky at all


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2013)

The bracket on the stand is a little lose where the bolt goes through the upper clamp, I used a few washers to improve it.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jul 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> Yes - I have bought the ladies size of unisex-style garments in the past. Unfortunately Aldi (and Lidl) ignore and exclude a considerable number of potential puchasers by their policy of not offering 'small' sizes for men, and their other sizes appear to be a lottery, I have also noticed that after recent sales of cycling kit there has been lots of stock left over in my local stores - maybe they have saturated the local market. The items offered seem to be less interesting too - more 'middle of the road' and less 'technical'. They must know their market and what they are doing, but I would not be surprised if they reduced the amount of cycling kit offered in the future. (The same comments apply to their running kit sales). IMO Decathlon offer far better value, quality and choice, but they have an equally strange policy of restricting sales by having so few stores.


Trouble is i am a medium , 39 " chest normally but they must have stretchy tape measures when making them !


----------



## hepburn (18 Jul 2013)

I have been really pleased with my aldi cycling trousers. The fit is lovely and the padding is great - much better than my altura shorts.

Actually, I don't think I have been disappointed with any of the cycling stuff from either aldi or lidl (although i'm very new to cycling so my opinion might not be worth much) but if you are wanting to keep costs down just in case the cycling bug is just a flash in the pan then I don't think you can go far wrong by getting your kit from there.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2013)

hepburn said:


> I have been really pleased with my aldi cycling trousers. The fit is lovely and the padding is great - much better than my altura shorts.
> 
> Actually, I don't think I have been disappointed with any of the cycling stuff from either aldi or lidl (although i'm very new to cycling so my opinion might not be worth much) but if you are wanting to keep costs down just in case the cycling bug is just a flash in the pan then I don't think you can go far wrong by getting your kit from there.


The padding has got better over recent years.


----------

